# Condensation problem



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a cottage with a 4 yr old Amana Furnace. The natural gas Furnace has an 80% rating,with 60,000BTU output. The heating vender, if u call them that, vented the furnace into an inside masonry chimney. The chimney has a 8" by 8" tile liner. In the basement, at the base of the chimney we now get water that is leaching through the brick. My question is what size and metal type of flue liner should I go with to stop this!! The chimney height from basement to top is 24 feet. It's 5 foot above the roof line. I put a cap on the chimney in the spring. No moisture problem when we dont use the furnace. Appreciate any suggestions,,,thanks,,,,,,kevin


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Anything else vent into the chimney like a water heater?


----------



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes a water heater will vent into the chimney, but does not now. So now the only thing venting into the tile lined, chimney is the furnace. Thanks,,,,kevin


----------



## JJDH (Jan 22, 2010)

5" liner if the furnace and hot water heater are going into it. 4" if just the furnace,3" if just hwt.


----------



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on using a 5" liner . I will be using it to vent the furnace and water heater. I was thinking of going with a double walled, stainless or steel, being that in the future i may attach a wood kicker furnace and that would vent into this also. Any other ideas on this,, thanks


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

kdwy said:


> Thanks for the advice on using a 5" liner . I will be using it to vent the furnace and water heater. I was thinking of going with a double walled, stainless or steel, being that in the future i may attach a wood kicker furnace and that would vent into this also. Any other ideas on this,, thanks


 Not a good idea. It is very bad to vent a wood burning stove into the same chimney/flue as a gas appliance is vented into. The wood byproducts will build up on the wall of the chimney and the gas flue gases will dry out the wood soot and cause it to fall into the chimney. Not a good idea. Vent them seperately.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont think you can use b-vent for wood. It can not handle the heat. As Ro Bo Teq says they must be vented seperatly.


----------



## hvacrtech (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvacrtech said:


> here its against the law...to vent in the same flue as a wood burning appliance.. if u have this problem...couple ways depending on where u live 94 ontario passed when furnace were changed theres not enough heat in the chimney as u can guess..so they decay. so a liner must be drop the above numbers are correct. but may depend on a couple factors.90's distance away from chimney..but all wood burners for wet cert must be a vent.
> 
> difference between b vent...and a vent open up the centers...b vent in hollow air passages cools and drop the clearness problems for most houses...a vent is a special packing directs heat up and out... so what u can do...if u have ur wood burner in the same flue passage ur screwed..but can change tank go direct vent or power vent.
> if its a 2 chase chimney then ur okay. but if any gas tech walks in and sees that he'll shut ya down...can be very unsafe carbon monoxide can be made...


Can someone translate this into English, please?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Can someone translate this into English, please?


Give me another hour I think the more I drink It is starting to become clear.:blink: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## hvacrtech (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry long day..tired bleed an old boiler system, then had to change out a set of bearings...only problem mounted 16 ft in the air. drop the housing, then a big commical ao smith tank in hotel, then 4 residential calls so give me a little break


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just goofin a little. We have all had hard days here and there.
John


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, just playing wit ya, because we can, because we've all been there. Still, I'll bet there's some good info in that post if we can just decipher the code.:yes:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Yep, just playing wit ya, because we can, because we've all been there. Still, I'll bet there's some good info in that post if we can just decipher the code.:yes:


I can sell you my Cracker Jack decoder ring if you don't have yours anymore.

Wood stove needs its own chimney.

Have you called any contractors yet to see what your chimney needs.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> I can sell you my Cracker Jack decoder ring if you don't have yours anymore.
> 
> Wood stove needs its own chimney.
> 
> Have you called any contractors yet to see what your chimney needs.


 I'll bet some idiot would pay good money for one of those decoder rings. I hear that is what was used to come up with the color code for our nations security levels for terrorism.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please post your question on www.DIYChatroom.com. Thanks


----------

